# Front Wheel Removal



## wrongway (Aug 19, 2014)

I know I'm making this harder than it should be, but how do you get the front wheel off one of these British bikes? I'm on my third one of them now and they've all been a struggle. Lots of prying, tapping.....and other things! What am I missing? They sure don't 'fall out' like on my old Middleweight bikes.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 19, 2014)

*front wheel*

They have a built in safety feature so they won't fall out if the nuts come loose. You loosen the axle nuts and then pry the fork blades outward while pulling on the wheel. I have only 2 hands so I do one side at a time.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 19, 2014)

You might try pulling the forks apart a bit. Some of the forks have a slightly enlarged hole that the cone fits into to prevent the wheel from falling out if the axle nuts are loose.

Gordon Beat me! 

Here's a pic of a Raleigh Sports front fork. See how the fork opening narrows.


----------



## wrongway (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks guys! Quite a system they've got there. I guess it works, though. I was just making it harder than it is.


----------



## wrongway (Aug 20, 2014)

*9 Or 10??*

I took apart the front wheel for service this morning. One side was dry and had 9 ball bearings, the other side was gummy and had 10. Which is correct?


----------



## rhenning (Aug 20, 2014)

If 10 fit and both sides are the same diameter I would then say 10.  If the 9 side had bigger balls that might be the reason there were less in there.  Roger


----------



## Iverider (Aug 20, 2014)

It's easy to lose a ball and not realize it. Could have been lost by a previous owner, could still be inside the hub. putting 9 back in on one side and 10 on the other shouldn't hurt anything. If you want to do 10, I'd probably replace all of the bearings on that side.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 24, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> It's easy to lose a ball and not realize it. Could have been lost by a previous owner, could still be inside the hub. putting 9 back in on one side and 10 on the other shouldn't hurt anything. If you want to do 10, I'd probably replace all of the bearings on that side.




Exactly, replace all bearings at the same time if you opt to replace. The same is true of rear hubs and, headsets, and bottom brackets, basically anywhere you have multiple loose bearings in a high wear situation.

The way I drop front wheels:

1. Make sure there is no obstruction like brake pads/etc that will stop the wheel
2. Loosen and remove both axle nuts
3. Grip one fork blade with each hand, placing the thumbs on the axle ends
4. gently begin to pull the fork blades apart while pushing the axle towards the drop openings with the thumbs
5. Remember the front hub cone with the flats goes on the non-drive side of the bike. That is the adjustable cone. The totally round cone side goes on the drive side of the bike.


Looks like you have a decent  Hercules.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 21, 2014)

SirMike1983 said:


> Exactly, replace all bearings at the same time if you opt to replace. The same is true of rear hubs and, headsets, and bottom brackets, basically anywhere you have multiple loose bearings in a high wear situation.
> 
> The way I drop front wheels:
> 
> ...




Great info,thanks for sharing that.


----------

